# EOS M is built like a tank



## tcmatthews (Sep 22, 2013)

It is official the has fantastic build quality. In fact I was very impressed with the build quality when mine arrived and fully expected it could survive being thrown across a room. I was not willing to test my hypothesis. 

Today my cat was curled up next to me on the couch and I had my EOS-M handy for a picture. Almost predictably my cat attacked the camera strap. I took some pictures then he got rapped up and spooked a little.

He jerked off of the couch and the EOS-M with 22mm went flying across my living room crashing into my TV stand. It is completely unharmed. I actually have it on video but it is a little out of focus an mostly a blur. 

If my Nex 6 was through across the room I would expect it to be in busted. 

Attached the cat in question re-sized Zero post processing. Not my best work just a case of Number 10 of being a camera geek.


----------



## kennephoto (Sep 22, 2013)

Cute photos! My cat too tests my cameras durability as a result of having a camera strap attached. But yes the eos m I own is very durable. I have left my M in my backpack and dropped and bumped my bag into many things all without damage to the camera mind you it's not a padded bag.


----------



## padmasana (Sep 22, 2013)

Great story! 
Love the first photo (and glad it wasn't your last!)


----------



## kaihp (Sep 22, 2013)

tcmatthews said:


> Not my best work just a case of Number 10 of being a camera geek.



Is that a Korat cat I see before me?
Or a Russian Blue? (but it doesn't seem "edgy" and muscular enough for that).


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 22, 2013)

You need a 1DX and an 800F5.6.... the cat will not be able to run off with it. 

BTW, I have to keep my Pelican Case closed or the cat will rip out the foam and sleep in it....


----------



## tcmatthews (Sep 22, 2013)

kaihp said:


> tcmatthews said:
> 
> 
> > Not my best work just a case of Number 10 of being a camera geek.
> ...



He is just a stray mixed that showed up at my parents house in the middle of the night screaming. Most of his stripes have diapered as he has gotten older but his tail is striped.


----------



## noncho (Sep 22, 2013)

EOS-M have good build quality - I have already dropped mine from a bench on the pavement. The result was just a scratch on the battery cap angle.


----------



## bholliman (Sep 22, 2013)

noncho said:


> EOS-M have good build quality - I have already dropped mine from a bench on the pavement. The result was just a scratch on the battery cap angle.



I had a similar accident with mine. Dropped it on a brick street from roughly chest level and no issues. A very small scratch on a corner was the only damage.


----------



## dswtan (Sep 25, 2013)

The M maybe, but the M lenses are much more delicate in my experience -- my 18-55 came with some of the white lettering rubbed off even new, and my 22mm got a ding in it from a *very* gentle knock. The lens bodies seem very soft plastic. Treat carefully!


----------

